

Why Health Care Will Never Be Equal - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/20/health/policy/20view.html?_r=1

======
luchak
Something bothered me about this article: the author writes it as though the
only people who haven't realized this fact are universal health care / health
care reform proponents. As I recall, it was the opponents of health care
reform who were vociferously complaining about government-imposed "rationing"
not so long ago.

In a related vein, the author also mis-states the case for universal health
care. I'm pretty sure that there are no serious proposals (feasible or
otherwise) on the table that provide "the best health care possible whenever
[anyone needs] it." Many (most? nearly all?) universal health care proponents
would be happy to have a system that provides a reasonable level of care to
anyone whenever necessary.

